# SSO Servicemen



## Grand Moff Tim (May 2, 2011)

I've seen a few of you floating around, so I figured I'd start a thread where we can talk a bit about ourselves, and perhaps answer any questions non-servicemen might have (trolls not welcome). If a similar thread already exists, I won't cry (too hard) if this is merged with it.

Anyways, some questions you might consider?

What Branch?
When?
What was your job? (MOS, Rating, description, be as specific as you like)
How far up the ladder did you climb?
Where were you stationed?
Did you ever deploy? Where/when?
Any other thoughts?


Being the thread starter, I'll of course start by answering those questions myself.

I was in the Navy from 2002-2007.
My job was a Cryptological Technician Interpretive, or CTI for short. Official job description here: Cryptology : Information & Technology : Careers & Jobs: Navy.com
I somehow managed to make CTI2/E5 before separating.
My basic training was in Great Lakes, IL, my language training was at the Defense Language Institute in Monterey, CA, and I was stationed at Ft. Gordon, GA for the remainder of my time in.
I did deploy once, but deployments for CTIs aren't quite like the deployments usually associated with the Navy. Instead of going out with a ship, making the trip, floating around a while, then making the trip back, I was flown to Naval Air Station Bahrain where I would hop on a helo out to whatever ship in the area needed a linguist. When that strike group left, I'd take a helo back to NAS Bahrain and wait for the next strike group to come in and take a helo back out to one of their ships. I did get to take a quick flight out to Naples to meet up with an oncoming Carrier Strike Group that needed a linguist on board for the Suez/Red Sea crossing, so I at least got to muck around in Italy for a couple days instead of roasting it up in the Gulf the whole time. The ships I did end up floating around on were the USS Gonzalez (DDG-66) and the USS San Jacinto (CG-56).
All in all, it was a valuable life experience, and easily the most important thing I've done with myself so far in life. In the end I wasn't really suited for long-term military service, but I certainly left with a healthy repsect for those that stick it out for 20+ years (like my Dad, also a CTI).

Finally, thanks to all you duders out there who volunteer to serve your country. I really appreciate it, and I wish for the best for you and yours.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (May 2, 2011)

While I have never served in the military, I approve of this thread


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 3, 2011)

Lemme just leave this here...


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 3, 2011)

My name is Chris, and I approve of this thread 

If I could rep you again, Tim, I would.

I am not in the service anymore since being Medically Discharged, but I'll add my shit anyways.

*What Branch?* Army.
*When?* 2005-2009
*What was your job?* (MOS, Rating, description, be as specific as you like) 89B Ammunition Specialist: Generically defined: 
Ammunition, explosives, their components, and weapons are known within the Army as 'ordnance' and require proper care when dealing with them. Ammunition Specialists are specialized Soldiers whose primary responsibility is all aspects in the management of ordnance (ammunition and explosives). Ammunition Specialists are primarily responsible for receiving, storing, and issuing conventional ammunition, guided missiles, large rockets, explosives, and other ammunition and explosive related items; performs maintenance (field and sustainment), modification, destruction and demilitarization on ammunition and explosive components.

Duties performed by Soldiers in this MOS include:

Assists in receipt, storage, issue, maintenance, modification, destruction and demilitarization of explosive items. Performs ammunition supply stock control and accounting duties using both automated and manual procedures. Operates MHE to maneuver ammunition.

Supervises lower grade soldiers and provides technical guidance to the soldiers in the accomplishment of their duties. Assists in the preparation of transportation of ammunition, ammunition components and explosives.

tl;dr I gave the Warfighters bullets, and blew a lot of shit up when the EOD were being punks and didn't want to do it. I was also privileged enough to be an Ammunition Liaison for 10th Group Special Forces (Airborne) for 3 months while in Iraq, and everything that comes along with that assignment. 

*How far up the ladder did you climb?* Corporeal E4 (long story, but I should have left the Military as a Sergeant...)

*Where were you stationed?* Fort Hood, Primarily. I was also a Reservist in St. Joseph, Missouri for 3 months, spent 4 weeks at Ft. Benning, 2 weeks at Ft. Riley, 6 weeks at NTC/Ft. Irwin, 5 weeks at Ft. Bragg, and 1 week at Ft. Bliss.

*Did you ever deploy? Where/when?* Deployed to COB Adder / AFB Tallil in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom from January 2007 to April 2008. Spent a lot of time away from Adder, but that's where I called 'home' while I was there.

*Any other thoughts? * Lots.



Side note: I want to personally thank any servicemember on this site, and anybody that genuinely supports us. If any of you make a trip through northwestern Missouri, let me know beforehand, and I will make sure we meet up, and I will buy you a beer. 



EDIT:


Also this:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 5, 2011)

Aw, come on. I know there are some more of you out there.

To fill the lull, I'll throw in some pics.

Here's me the day I graduated from Language Training _and_ put on my crow:








And here's a screen shot of my quick appearance on the PBS documentary series "Carrier" when I was on the USS Gonzalez getting ready to join a boarding party on its way to board an Iraqi cargo vessel:






It's a good documentary series. I'm pretty sure it's available on the PBS site, and I recommend checking it out.


----------



## Rook (May 5, 2011)

I'm not in the services, but I have a couple of Q's.

1) Any royal engineers here (or american equivalent)? I'd love to know what you get up to.
2) How does length of service work? If someone wanted to serve for 3 or 4 years but not the rest of their life, can you do that?
3) Who choses what you do? Can you just wake up one morning and say 'I want to be a sniper' or 'I want to blow shit up'? I'm not saying I wanna blow shit up but I always wondered who put you where you are lol.

Cheers dudes. HUGE respect.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 5, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I'm not in the services, but I have a couple of Q's.
> 
> 1) Any royal engineers here (or american equivalent)? I'd love to know what you get up to.


 
There's a lot of different engineering jobs in the Military. All depends on what you want to do.


> 2) How does length of service work? If someone wanted to serve for 3 or 4 years but not the rest of their life, can you do that?


 
Active duty enlistments can be as short as 4 years (that's all I originally signed up for), and sometimes as short as 1 year (hardship tour, I don't know much about it, though).

If you only signed up for 4 or 6 years, within your last 18-24 months you can re-enlist for more time.



> 3) Who choses what you do? Can you just wake up one morning and say 'I want to be a sniper' or 'I want to blow shit up'? I'm not saying I wanna blow shit up but I always wondered who put you where you are lol.
> 
> Cheers dudes. HUGE respect.


 
You take an aptitude test prior to enlisting. If you score high enough, you can open the vast majority of jobs (enlisted...officer is a totally different game that I really don't know much about).

You pick, the recruiter finds out if there are any openings, they end up trying to fill the jobs most in demand. 

Blowing shit up is something I did, but it's mainly reserved for Combat Engineers and EOD. Spec Ops (Special Forces, Rangers, etc) do blow stuff up, but you don't exactly join the military and haul stright off to Special Forces Selection. 

Sniper schools are only open to highly qualified combat arms soldiers (mainly Infantry, Rangers and SF), and is not a seperate job (MOS), but a specilized school.

But, take everything I've said with a grain of salt, since I speak mainly about the Army. The other branches do things differently.

Tim: Navy uniforms look so stupid  






No offence :hugs:


----------



## Blind Theory (May 5, 2011)

All my uncles are/were in the military. I'm not quite old enough for it...still a little less than a month out for that. Still don't think I'll enlist but for those that do and have, much respect. One of my uncles was a Senior Chief in the Navy (E8 or something like that) and the other one is working with homeland defense type stuff (Air Force E8 I think). So I have tons of respect for our military servicemen and women. Stay safe for those of you that are in the military and are deployed/otherwise.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 6, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> Tim: Navy uniforms look so stupid
> 
> 
> 
> No offence :hugs:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## JamesM (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you servicemen.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 8, 2011)

Enlisting in the Marine Corps this July. Not yet in but getting closer.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 8, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim looks kind like Woody Harrelson in that second pic. Which is awesome.
A big thank you to everyone in this thread!


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 8, 2011)

Applying for Navy OCS and AF OTS; will find out in September! For now... hurry up and wait.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 9, 2011)

Found a picture on my Facebook:

(I'm the one in the green...duh.)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2011)

Respect!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 9, 2011)

That pic is unusually badass. Now all you need in the background are a bunch of dead taliban to make it look like you killed a bunch and your humvee blew up.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not a serviceman myself, but I have become increasingly interested. Being away from my home country makes it hard if I ever decided to join the military. I also have a buddy who's taking his ASVAB today to join the US Air Force. Will follow this thread closely.

Mad respect!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 9, 2011)

I was regular Army. My MOS was 97G, which at the time (1995) was Multi-Discipline Counter-Intelligence Operator/Analyst. As the MOS definitions change from time to time, MOS 97G may be something else entirely now.

I can't give any specific details about what I did or where I went, but I did BCT at Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri, and AIT at Fort Huachuca, Arizona.

Edit: it looks like the 97G designation has been retired.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 9, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> AIT at Fort Huachuca, Arizona.


 

A-ha. Say no more. Heh.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 9, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> A-ha. Say no more. Heh.



Indeed.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 10, 2011)

Current Air Force. E3 (Airman 1st Class). Been in for almost a year and a half. I am deploying in less than ten days (want to see my smallpox sore?  ). I am a 3D0X2, which is a Cyber Systems Operator. 

Me 6 years ago (long hair):







Me 1 year and 3 months ago:






Me 1 year ago:





Me 9 months ago (dead center):






Me 3 months ago with my new Carvin:






I am a network technician for this. :






Instead of being in a normal comm squad I am part of an aircraft maintenance squadron which is really different and strange, but the only place I'll be mission essential


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 13, 2011)

What Branch? 
US Army

When? 
1994-2000

What was your job? (MOS, Rating, description, be as specific as you like): 
19D, Armored Reconnaissance Specialist (Cav Scout)

How far up the ladder did you climb? 
SPC/E4

Where were you stationed? 
Ft. Polk, LA (the whole damn time, 2/2 ACR)

Did you ever deploy? Where/when? 
1995-1996: Haiti, 1997-1998: Bosnia

Any other thoughts? 
I still have friends in and we're having a Troop reunion soon. I'm glad some stayed in, also glad I stayed out. I was injured in the line of duty and would probably break in half if I tried to do half that stuff again. I feel for our troops daily, but am also very pleased that all of the soldiers I know that are still in, are still answering Facebook posts and phone calls. Scouts Out!


----------



## Vinchester (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow. Awesome jobs guys. 

I have huge respect for professional soldiers


----------



## Jakke (Jun 13, 2011)

My dad were in the military, ranger, both para and mountaneer. He came pretty high too, Lieutenant Colonel as a matter of fact

I as a chemist would love to blow stuff up in the military, unfortunately Sweden don't have too much of armed forces, so I had to go to uni instead. Still, not a bad trade


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jakke said:


> .... unfortunately Sweden don't have too much of armed forces, so I had to go to uni instead. Still, not a bad trade


I dunno man....when I was in Bosnia, the "Swebat" (short for Swedish Battery) guys & gals were hardcore (and LOVED to party). They at least had a strong NATO presence in '97-'98 (that and loved their vehicles + AK47s).


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah, they are appreciated abroad, the problem is that we don't have very large forces, therefore employment opportunities are scarce


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2011)

Jakke said:


> yeah, they are appreciated abroad, the problem is that we don't have very large forces, therefore employment opportunities are scarce



Yeah same here with Canada. I have a few friends that have been waiting for a while now.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 16, 2011)

I think I'll just have to settle with listening to my fathers stories about Cyprus....


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 16, 2011)

I imagine most USMC recruit offices are like this but mine does weekly PT stuff every Tuesday and Thursday as well as pool function every second Saturday of the month. I just did my first PT day at the recruit office and all I can say is FUCK! It was a light day for PT. We did a timed 2 minute crunch, a timed 2 minute ammo can lift (like shoulder/tri's stuff) and we did the deadman carry or whatever it is called. Normally this wouldn't be a big deal but today it was like 8 trillion degrees out. This is going to be hard


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 16, 2011)

Nobody becomes a Marine because it's easy.


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 16, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Nobody becomes a Marine because it's easy.



Oh I know that. I'm going to do this regardless. I'm just saying PT sucks A LOT when the temperature is as hot as it was. Also part of why I'm going to basics in the winter (since I'll go to San Diego).


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 17, 2011)

PT def sux, no matter where you are or what month. I went to basic @ Ft. Knox, KY in the middle of the winter and still had heat casualties.

Early advice.....winter/cold or not....drink tons of water, even if you think you may not need it....because you will


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 17, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> PT def sux, no matter where you are or what month. I went to basic @ Ft. Knox, KY in the middle of the winter and still had heat casualties.
> 
> Early advice.....winter/cold or not....drink tons of water, even if you think you may not need it....because you will



Yeah, that is what was hard yesterday. I kept drinking water and thought I was taking in enough but I wasn't. And as for the physical aspect, I can do that stuff. It sucks and it is difficult but I can do it. The water intake...I just need to work on that.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 17, 2011)

I did basic in Missouri in the summer...it was hot as hell...we drank a quart of water every 15 minutes while we were in the field.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 17, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> I did basic in Missouri in the summer...it was hot as hell...we drank a quart of water every 15 minutes while we were in the field.



Good ol' Ft. Lostinthewoods. I'll take any southern post over that humidity.


...and I live in Missouri now


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 17, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> Good ol' Ft. Lostinthewoods. I'll take any southern post over that humidity.
> 
> 
> ...and I live in Missouri now



I've never really forgiven Missouri for it.


----------



## ElRay (Jun 17, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> *How far up the ladder did you climb?* Corporeal E4 (long story, but I should have left the Military as a Sergeant...)


Hey, often the best stories start "Well, the first time I made E4 ..." 

Ray


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 17, 2011)

ElRay said:


> Hey, often the best stories start "Well, the first time I made E4 ..."
> 
> Ray



No shit, brother 

EDIT:

What's the quickest way to E5? Go to Korea as an E6. 


Nope, that's not what happened to me...just saying


----------



## ElRay (Jun 17, 2011)

For everybody: There's an SS Armed Forces Group: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/groups/44-armed-forces.html


Regarding Me:
*What Branch?*
Army

*When?*
1985 (ROTC) to Present (Reserves)

*What was your job? (MOS, Rating, description, be as specific as you like*
Currently I'm the S-4 (Logistics Officer) of a CSH (Combat Support Hospital), AOC: 70K (my alt is 70H -- POMI for you Navy folks)

Other positions:

Med Platoon Leader in an Ambulance Co
XO in a Veterinary Detachment
Combat Advisor/Embedded Training Team OIC/Medical Operations Officer

*How far up the ladder did you climb?*
Currently MAJ (O-4). I should be up for LTC (O-5) next year

*Where were you stationed?*
Johns Hopkins, Baltimore, MD
Norco, CA
Moreno Valley (March AFRC), CA
Ft. Sheridan, IL
Mazar-e-Sharif & Kabul, Afghanistan
Ft. Sheridan, IL

*Did you ever deploy? Where/when?*
15 months in Afghanistan 2008-2009

I was the OIC (Team Lead) for a Medical Embedded Training Team (first nine months) and oversaw all Corps & Below Medical Mentoring in country before the mission was handed off to NATO (last six)

*Any other thoughts?*
 We're back to Patrol Caps with the ACU's (Duty Uniform) 
Now, as long as the keep the berets with the Class A/B's, and not go back to the pup-tent hats, that will be great.

Ray


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 17, 2011)

Mind if I just pretend you worked in an operation room in a tent, just like M*A*S*H? Because that's totally the image I got in my head reading your description.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 18, 2011)

That's the one benefit to where I work; the nature of my job prevents mandatory PT.

Yaaay!


----------



## ElRay (Jun 18, 2011)

Clydefrog said:


> ... want to see my smallpox sore?...



Been there, done that. My brother was curious, so I had sent him a photo. I tend to be a digital pack-rat, so I likely have it somewhere on the computer. 

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Jun 18, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Mind if I just pretend you worked in an operation room in a tent, just like M*A*S*H? Because that's totally the image I got in my head reading your description.




The DEPMEDS (That's the "tent" based deployable hospital) is pretty cool. The tents all have insulated floors & liners, connect-up like a giant gerbil house. All the "sensitive" equipment (OR's, Labs, X-Ray, etc.) are in what we call "ISO's" -- basically a shipping container that unfolds Transformer style (OK, not that sexy, more like a motorhome with slide-outs). Full capacity is 248 beds.

From what I understand, it's pretty much the same as what the Navy uses for it's fleet hospitals.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Jun 19, 2011)

ElRay said:


> *Did you ever deploy? Where/when?*
> 15 months in Afghanistan 2008-2009
> 
> I was the OIC (Team Lead) for a Medical Embedded Training Team (first nine months) and oversaw all Corps & Below Medical Mentoring in country before the mission was handed off to NATO (last six)



Figured I'd better upload some photos:

Me sitting in the back of a German vehicle that's as close as they come to our MRAP's:






A shot of our "Camp within a Camp" - A US Camp in an Afghan National Army Camp:





"Downtown" Kabul taken from the roof of the National Military Hospital:






Ray


----------



## Reion (Jun 19, 2011)

Big respect to all of you

I sadly didn't make the cut in the Royal Norwegian Airforce 

Norway's got conscription, and seeing as we don't have a large standing army, they boot everyone who isn't perfect, more or less. That's what we experienced at the basic :/ I got discharged after a couple of months because I got severe bacterial pneumonia, and they didn't feel like dealing with me getting better and possibly suffer after effects, so they just shipped me home. Which was a total bummer, 'cause I was really loving it, and had already signed up for overseas service(Afghanistan).
I'm not sure what position I'd be in, because while you apply for certain things(I applied for Anti-Aircraft stuff, Ammunition expert and Medic), but they sorta just put you where they need people in the end, so who knows where I'd have ended up.

Either way, big respect to all of you who serve, whether overseas or not, all doing a great job, no matter what the media implies


----------



## XEN (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, I did basic at Ft. Lostinthewoods too. What a $#!+ hole.

*What Branch?* Army
* When?* 2000-2001
* What was your job?* Korean Linguist
* How far up the ladder did you climb?* About 3 steps. Got sick and discharged only 20 months in.
* Where were you stationed?* DLIFLC, Monterey CA
* Did you ever deploy?* No. 
* Any other thoughts? *Even though I was only in for a little while it was still the best move I ever made in my life. I met my wife (she was in for 6 years - great Soldier, superb marksman, earned the schützenschnur, multiple awards and commendations), met some great lifelong friends, and was able to get a job as a DA civilian because of my veteran status.

I enlisted after my first marriage ended. I was over my head in debt and working 70+ hours per week just to make ends meet. Now I'm a GS12 working at the Pentagon.

I never felt like I was in long enough to deserve to say it as if I belonged, but I'll say it anyway: Hooah!


----------



## Blind Theory (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, it is getting closer. Just talked to my recruiter and now know that I take my oath of enlistment exactly two weeks from today. I'm excited and a little nervous


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 6, 2011)

I took my Oath of Enlistment for the Marine Corp today. I'll be going to boot in January (if I can get it switched from March). So yeah....


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 24, 2011)

Necrobump... I swear in to the Navy next month, then OCS soon (hopefully) after!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 24, 2011)

What Branch? Air Force

When? Apr 2011 to present 

What was your job? Client Systems (AFSC 3D131). Basically IT client support along with radios and telephones

How far up the ladder did you climb? I'm an E-3 (Airman 1st Class)

Where were you stationed? I'm currently in Keesler AFB finishing my tech school and A+ certification for my job. After that I go to my first duty station (Robins AFB, Georgia)

Did you ever deploy? Where/when? Haha, not unless you count BEAST week field training in basic! 

Any other thoughts? Fly, fight, and win!

I don't know why I never saw this thread, but since it has been bumped I figured I'd chime in. So far I'm really loving the AF. The military environment has given me an opportunity to put into practice some (positive) changes I have been going through for the past year or so.

I'm going to a combat communications squadron, which means I'll deploy more often (though for not as long), as I'll be part of the team that goes ahead with the expeditionary forces (i.e. Marines and maybe Army) as needed and quickly set up communications systems.


----------



## Blind Theory (Sep 24, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I'm going to a combat communications squadron, which means I'll deploy more often (though for not as long), as I'll be part of the team that goes ahead with the expeditionary forces (i.e. Marines and maybe Army) as needed and quickly set up communications systems.



That's cool. Maybe we will cross paths some day if you get embedded with Marines. I go to boot in a few months so not anytime soon but still.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 24, 2011)

ive got a question for you guys! a serviceman came into my high school last year because they were doing a normandy recreation in front of our school (with real guns! some girl got hit with one of the rubber bullets they were shooting off hahaha) and before they started, they told us to ask them any questions (RELATED TO WW2) that we had and some freshman behind me asked this:

"have you ever killed anybody?"

does that piss you off? id assume it would because i mean shit, what if he DID? i dont think any of you guys ENJOY being ordered to take lives. even if it is to protect the nation.

i also think so because this guy gave the freshman a dirty ass look then proceeded with the Q&A.

and respect to you guys! i was going to do it but i dropped out of school haha


----------



## MFB (Sep 24, 2011)

One of the first things I learned in my ROTC program, was you never, EVER asks any soldier if they've killed someone; doesn't matter if they have or haven't, none of them enjoy talking about it, or at least shouldn't enjoy talking about it.

I remember we had one kid ask our CO (a Major from the Marines), and I was the sort-of TA at the time and my face just went pale as a ghost. Before he even had a chance to answer, I just did a little whistle and told him deadpan, "How stupid do you have to be to ask him that sort of thing?" which got a few laughs and everyone got the message.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 24, 2011)

MFB said:


> One of the first things I learned in my ROTC program, was you never, EVER asks any soldier if they've killed someone; doesn't matter if they have or haven't, none of them enjoy talking about it, or at least shouldn't enjoy talking about it.
> 
> I remember we had one kid ask our CO (a Major from the Marines), and I was the sort-of TA at the time and my face just went pale as a ghost. Before he even had a chance to answer, I just did a little whistle and told him deadpan, "How stupid do you have to be to ask him that sort of thing?" which got a few laughs and everyone got the message.


 
i said the same thing! it just seems like SUCH a shitty, disrespectful question. i mean havnt the people that have asked that ever heard of repressed memories? i dont think anyone in their right mind wants to remember doing that let alone tell others!

i called him a douchebag asshole and got suspended haha


----------



## butterschnapps (Nov 3, 2011)

What Branch? Navy

When? March 2008 - Present...unfortunately

What was your job? Information Systems Technician (IT)

How far up the ladder did you climb? IT2/E-5

Where were you stationed? Washington, D.C. and now Everett, WA

Did you ever deploy? Where/when? Just finished a deployment in March, and now I'm going back out in less than a month, out to the Gulf of Oman

Any other thoughts? I need to network with some people in here. I get out no later than October 25th of next year, and I'm going to be trying to getting into AIM, so I am studying up on theory and practicing daily. Outside of that, I need someone to talk to in regard to the equipment I need to get before deployment so I can practice on an 8 string and get used to it.


----------



## Clydefrog (Nov 16, 2011)

So I just made it back from my deployment last week... I've never actually taken leave but I better before I lose it. 

And to the dude going to Combat Comm in Robbins... have fun. I've known dudes who were CC at Robbins, mostly cool guys.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey, if anybody hasn't joined the SS.o Armed forces Group, it's here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/groups/44-armed-forces.html

Ray


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 18, 2013)

Now is apparently a good time to bump this, so...


----------



## Wrecklyss (Oct 18, 2013)

Tim, you need more pics in your thread


----------



## codycarter (Oct 18, 2013)

What Branch? Army

When? I leave in January

What was your job? I'm going in 11B. So to anyone who doesn't know. I'm going into the infantry, I'll be a rifleman


Really glad to to see so many members have served, respect. Thank you


----------



## K4RM4 (Oct 18, 2013)

What Branch? US Air Force

When? March 2006 - Present (I'll be separating march 2014)
What was your job? Weapons Director. I control all types of aircraft in air to air/air to ground/air refueling engagements. I have weapons release authority (meaning that other than self defense, a pilot has to go through me for permission to shoot). I know more about F-15/16/18/22 combat tactics than I care to write about.
How far up the ladder did you climb? E4...which is why i'll be separating.
Where were you stationed? Barksdale, Louisiana - Osan, S. Korea - Kadena AB, Okinawa, Japan.
Did you ever deploy? Nope, and i'm only slightly bitter
Any other thoughts? I love what I do, but because I didn't make rank fast enough, I'm getting the boot. Nobody to blame but myself though. At least it will be an Honorable separation and I'm not completely hosed,


----------



## mcd (Oct 18, 2013)

What Branch? Marine

When? May 2005- May 2013
What was your job? Infantry Assaultman (Rifleman with a plethora of knowledge on demolitions and anti-armor)
How far up the ladder did you climb? far enough, then broke my back
Where were you stationed? 29 Palms California 1st Bn 7th Mar Suicide Charley Company, and 2nd Bn 3rd Mar Echo Company
Did you ever deploy? Al Qaim, Hit Iraq, and Helmund, Marjah Afghanistan
Any other thoughts? Best job in the military.No ifs, ands, or buts, being a Marine Corps Infantryman is the best thing that can ever happen to any man. If you ever want to know the most loyal, giving, caring, intelligent; and the absolute rowdiest people, you will be an infantryman.


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 18, 2013)

Guess I'd best update:

What Branch? Navy

When? Nov 2011 to present

What was your job? Still in flight training

How far up the ladder did you climb? Ensign/O1

Where were you stationed? Corpus

Did you ever deploy? Not yet.

Any other thoughts? Fly Navy!


----------



## Wrecklyss (Oct 18, 2013)

Branch: Army
When: Nov '12- present
Military Occupational Specialty: Combat Engineer (route clearance, counter IED)
Rank: Private First Class about to begin Warrant Officer packet
Currently Stationed: Qatar recovering from surgery
Deployed: Currently, Southern Afghanistan
Other Thoughts: the military can be a wonderful opportunity or a terrible experience if you let it be


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 18, 2013)

Branch: Army
When: Nov '10 - present
Military Occupational Specialty: Allied Trades (91E)
Rank: Specialist
Currently Stationed: Fort Campbell, KY
Deployed: never deployed.
Other Thoughts: The job itself is fantastic and very enjoyable. The military aspect with the rest of it is definitely not for me.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 20, 2013)

Random question for you guys...I'm in no way personally involved in the military, but I wear a lot of stuff that I get from surplus stores. A couple days ago, I got an Army green class A jacket (and matching pants) for cheap, and I'll be using them for my halloween costume. There aren't any insignia on the jacket (well, other than the gold buttons, I guess), and it fits well enough and looks good enough that I was considering using it for general wear as well. Are people likely to get pissed off or anything like that? I came across a forum thread where people were talking about a guy with longer hair and facial hair wearing USMC dress blues on the street, and how that was frowned upon by a lot of them.


----------



## K4RM4 (Oct 20, 2013)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Random question for you guys...I'm in no way personally involved in the military, but I wear a lot of stuff that I get from surplus stores. A couple days ago, I got an Army green class A jacket (and matching pants) for cheap, and I'll be using them for my halloween costume. There aren't any insignia on the jacket (well, other than the gold buttons, I guess), and it fits well enough and looks good enough that I was considering using it for general wear as well. Are people likely to get pissed off or anything like that? I came across a forum thread where people were talking about a guy with longer hair and facial hair wearing USMC dress blues on the street, and how that was frowned upon by a lot of them.


 
It's not like we can do anything about it as long as you aren't going all out with rank insignias, name plates and service tags. You definately don't want to look like you are impersonating a federal employee. I don't feel one way or another just so long as you aren't masquerading about pretending to be in the military. I'd probably wear JUST the trousers or JUST the blouse.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Oct 21, 2013)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Random question for you guys...I'm in no way personally involved in the military, but I wear a lot of stuff that I get from surplus stores. A couple days ago, I got an Army green class A jacket (and matching pants) for cheap, and I'll be using them for my halloween costume. There aren't any insignia on the jacket (well, other than the gold buttons, I guess), and it fits well enough and looks good enough that I was considering using it for general wear as well. Are people likely to get pissed off or anything like that? I came across a forum thread where people were talking about a guy with longer hair and facial hair wearing USMC dress blues on the street, and how that was frowned upon by a lot of them.



Anyone who's been in the service will be able to tell right away whether or not you are/were ever military just because there are so many rules and regulations that you would only know from being in the service. As long as you can maintain a professionalism in your actions and speech, it probably will not be a problem. What does become a problem is people who put on military uniforms or clothing and go out amongst civilians and act disrespectfully or in a manner that can cause others to look unfavorably on the uniformed services.

Just like the police, people tend to already have opinions formed about us just because of who we are. I can go to a college campus in uniform to be shouted and cussed at by people who don't care enough to get to know me to find out i also recycle, care about the environment, and vote democrat. I can go to an airport in uniform and have a complete stranger give me a hug and pay for my lunch even when i tell them that it's not necessary. Whatever response we are met with, we are expected to act professionally. If you can at least not bring discredit to the uniform, your right--those class a threads are slick


----------



## codycarter (Oct 21, 2013)

Wrecklyss said:


> What does become a problem is people who put on military uniforms or clothing and go out amongst civilians and act disrespectfully



+1000000


I actually cut ties with a guy who started wearing a full out army uniform, captain bars and all to perform drag shows in. It was pretty disrespectful and just plain embarrassing. Quite a few vets I know were heated over the matter.


----------



## mcd (Oct 21, 2013)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I came across a forum thread where people were talking about a guy with longer hair and facial hair wearing USMC dress blues on the street, and how that was frowned upon by a lot of them.



i recommend never wearing a USMC uniform out of regs. We are particularly arrogant and proud of our uniform, and chances of someone "lighting you up" are pretty good.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 21, 2013)

Wheras if I saw a civilian in cracker jacks, I'd wonder why the fvck anyone would voluntarily put those things on. I didn't like wearing them when I _had_ to, haha.

Fvcking thirteen button flies...


----------



## mcd (Oct 21, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Wheras if I saw a civilian in cracker jacks, I'd wonder why the fvck anyone would voluntarily put those things on.



free stuff and bitches bro.

haven't you seen the video of the slob talking about wearing uniforms to get free stuff on vets day


----------



## Chiba666 (Oct 21, 2013)

What Branch? Royal Navy

When? MArch 98 - March 2001 - MD

Wat was your job? Operator Mechanic Underwater Warfare

Ensign OM1

Were were you stationed? After Basic, Portsmouth Naval Base

Did you ever delpoy? SAGS (South Atlantic Guard Ship) Jan-July 99. Which included a stint in Sierra Leone getting shot at my the rebels and assissting SBS and Royal Marines in insure activity.

Any other thoughts? Joint he Navy see the world from the bottom of a pint glass.

Now work supporting the Army over in Germany with a posting to Cyprus next year.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 21, 2013)

Howdy to all the new folks. If you haven't joined the Social Group, head on over to: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/groups/44-armed-forces.html

Nice to see the NATO folks too. 

For the Brits, is beans for breakfast typical, or was that just something that the contractor running your DFAC's in Afghanistan did?

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Oct 21, 2013)

Howdy to all the new folks. If you haven't joined the Social Group, head on over to: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/groups/44-armed-forces.html

Nice to see the NATO folks too. 

For the Brits, is beans for breakfast typical, or was that just something that the contractor running your DFAC's in Afghanistan did?

Ray


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Oct 21, 2013)

What Branch? US Army

When? Oct 2006 - Present

Wat was your job? MOS 25U1O Signal Support System Specialist. Also slotted as DM, SAW gunner, EWO, and mail handler at various times.

Were were you stationed? Ft. Knox, KY, Ft. Gordon, GA, and now at a reserve unit in Houston, TX.

Did you ever delpoy? OIF 9-10. Based out of Baghdad but I hardly ever saw it...spent my time rolling around everywhere else.

Any other thoughts? Not authorized to think.

Now I work full-time as a DoD civilian, doing the same job I did in the Army (sans weaponry) but getting paid 4-5x as much. I still do Reserve duty because I just couldn't let it go.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 21, 2013)

Ugh, Gordon. I do _not_ miss Augusta, haha. I do miss some of the restaurants in the area, though.


...and the Class 6 .


----------



## ElRay (Oct 21, 2013)

Wrecklyss said:


> *Military Occupational Specialty*: Combat Engineer (route clearance, counter IED)



Props to you route clearance guys.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Oct 21, 2013)

mcd said:


> *Where were you stationed?* 29 Palms California ...



Been up that way a lot -- Many a trip to Joshua Tree when I lived in SoCal.

Also worked with a few Corpsmen/MSC's that were assigned up there. PM me if you know anybody that was on a Medical ETT in Afghanistan.

Ray


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Oct 21, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Ugh, Gordon. I do _not_ miss Augusta, haha. I do miss some of the restaurants in the area, though.
> 
> 
> ...and the Class 6 .



I miss Roma's Pizza across from the movie theater off-base. $25 gets you a pitcher of beer, a large pepperoni, and 2 movie tickets. Me and 3 of my buddies would split it 4 ways, and just alternate who had to buy the other 2 tickets. Totally watched 300 with a buzz lol.


----------



## Chiba666 (Oct 21, 2013)

ElRay said:


> Howdy to all the new folks. If you haven't joined the Social Group, head on over to: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/groups/44-armed-forces.html
> 
> Nice to see the NATO folks too.
> 
> ...



Yep Beans for breakfast is normal but I cant stand the things, 'Beans, Beans the more you eat the more you fart'.

Must amdit us Brits do do the best Breakfasts, well that is if best is called Heart Attack on a plate. Bacon, Sausages, fried Eggs, fried Bread, Toast is my standard but most others add, Toms, Mushrooms, Beans and Black Pudding.


----------



## Dooky (Oct 21, 2013)

What Branch?: Australian Army Aviation Corps, 16th Aviation Brigade.
When?: 2008 - present.
What is your job?: BlackHawk Helicopter Pilot. 
How far up the ladder did you climb?: Currently a Lieutenant.
Where are you stationed?: Sydney, Luscombe Army Airfield.
Did you ever deploy? Where/when?: Just once, &#8220;Operation Annoy the Neighbours&#8221;. The mission was a great success. (See below) 





(*Jokes: this is during a training exercise*) 

Any other thoughts?: At the moment I can&#8217;t really imagine doing anything else.


----------



## Vhyle (Oct 21, 2013)

No other Army 91s here so far? There's always an abundance of 91s whenever I talk military to others, especially current and prior Army. I'm surprised I haven't been asked what the hell 91E - allied trades is.

Allied trades = welding, machining, metalworking. Probably the best job in the Army.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 22, 2013)

Chiba666 said:


> ... Must amdit us Brits do do the best Breakfasts, well that is if best is called Heart Attack on a plate. Bacon, Sausages, fried Eggs, fried Bread, Toast is my standard but most others add, Toms, Mushrooms, Beans and Black Pudding.



I have yet to try a real British "Full Breakfast". Sorry to say, we used to dread breakfasts at the British DFAC's. There were always the beans (but not a drop of hot sauce to be found unless you brought your own), "unusual" cold cuts (pretty decent, but a lunch item), European Yoghurt (OK by me), porridge (almost, but not quite oatmeal), sausages (OK most of the time, but these were like bland dinner sausages, not breakfast sausages), etc.

The saving grace was the "real" bread selection, real Nutella (the stuff in the U.S. pales in comparison) and the expresso/cappuccino machines.

Now, good breakfasts in theater could always be had at the Norwegian & French DFAC's (especially on Sundays).

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Oct 22, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> No other Army 91s here so far?



I've been in since the 91's were 63's. I've always been the Maintenance Officer in one form or another, so I've always worked with the 63's/91's. I also try to keep certification for every piece of rolling stock in the unit on my driver's license.

Right now, I'm at the BDE-level. I have one 91B40 on my staff. We're not turning wrenches, but we have the overall responsibility to make sure that the down-trace 91B/52D/68A all have what they need to get the job done.

Ray


----------



## Chiba666 (Oct 22, 2013)

A Full English Breakfast is something to behold, nice big mug of steaming tea and a good dolop of HB Brown Sauce on the side. Nice buthchers sausages, unsmoked back bacon, lots of eggs.

Might have to go to the cookhouse on camp for breakfast in a minute.

By far the best hangover cure ever, always with a glass of OJ. Lots of toast with a slab of butter and the ftried bread kust to kill you off at the end.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 22, 2013)

DDTOnFire,

You just thanks this post:


ElRay said:


> Hey, often the best stories start "Well, the first time I made E4 ..."



Recent personal experience?

Ray


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha nope, but it is pretty funny to think about. I knew at least one person who did, though.

Did you make O-5 yet?


----------



## ElRay (Oct 22, 2013)

ddtonfire said:


> Did you make O-5 yet?



Yup. Got picked-up the last time around. Now I need to get cranking on the next bit of MILED started. It's going to be a bear.

Ray


----------



## jdeathkelly (Oct 27, 2013)

Just started coming back to the forum and found this thread so

Branch- Air Force
From-June of this year 
Job- Cyber Systems operations.

I should've been in since december of last year but I messed up my ankle 3 days before departure set me back a while.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 2, 2013)

jdeathkelly said:


> ...
> Branch- Air Force
> From-June of this year
> Job- Cyber Systems operations.
> ...





Ray


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Nov 2, 2013)

jdeathkelly said:


> Just started coming back to the forum and found this thread so
> 
> Branch- Air Force
> From-June of this year
> ...


 
Server guy!

June of this year... so are you still in tech school, or are you at your first assignment?


----------



## jdeathkelly (Nov 3, 2013)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Server guy!
> 
> June of this year... so are you still in tech school, or are you at your first assignment?



Still in tech school  I've got about a month left.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 3, 2013)

Air Force 2003-present

C-5 Crew Chief 

Ive been stationed at Davis-Monthan AFB AZ, Andersen AFB Guam, Incirlik AB Turkey and im currently at Travis AFB CA.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Nov 23, 2013)

So would you guys consider joining the military to be a good base to start adult hood? I was considering joining the army, I already took the asvab and almost maxed the scores and have talked to a recruiter about the jobs I could do based off my scoring. My plan was to enlist and be a UAV operator and then after two years apply for warrant officer school and if I get accepted and pass, go to aviation school to become an Aviation officer flying a helicopter. I wanted to do this because if my plans in themmilitary go how I plan, then I could have a career once I get out, and could go to college for music production and sound engineering. What I'm curious though is if it seems like a good idea, and was wondering what life on base is like and how to deal with being away.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Nov 27, 2013)

BlackWinds10 said:


> So would you guys consider joining the military to be a good base to start adult hood? I was considering joining the army, I already took the asvab and almost maxed the scores and have talked to a recruiter about the jobs I could do based off my scoring. My plan was to enlist and be a UAV operator and then after two years apply for warrant officer school and if I get accepted and pass, go to aviation school to become an Aviation officer flying a helicopter. I wanted to do this because if my plans in themmilitary go how I plan, then I could have a career once I get out, and could go to college for music production and sound engineering. What I'm curious though is if it seems like a good idea, and was wondering what life on base is like and how to deal with being away.



I have used a couple of miniature UAVs in my field and it's pretty fun, and pretty mundane. If you want to go warrant, get a flight hours log book and log your SUAS hours. Keep in mind that a warrant contract can be 20 years as opposed to an enlisted person's 3-6 year commitment. After returning home, i plan to start building my warrant packet, but they offer private pilot lessons right on Leonard Wood. It's not required to be accepted into WOFT, but it will give you a competitive edge among other candidates and will help a long way on the SIFT test, which is too new to have a study guide yet. Which bird do you want to fly?

Life on base is pretty normal. Once you finish IET, it's pretty much just like a regular job. There is morning PT, on a normal day work hours are 9-5 for most MOSes, and then you're released for the day. Field training will throw off your normal schedule, but it's not bad if you can have a good attitude about it. There are still plenty of resources to allow you to further your education while serving, but the standards and procedures are changing. Your leadership or education center counselors can help you get started.

If you have any specific questions, there's a great military community here on SSO that will be glad to help any way we can, shoot one or all of us a PM.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wrecklyss said:


> I have used a couple of miniature UAVs in my field and it's pretty fun, and pretty mundane. If you want to go warrant, get a flight hours log book and log your SUAS hours. Keep in mind that a warrant contract can be 20 years as opposed to an enlisted person's 3-6 year commitment. After returning home, i plan to start building my warrant packet, but they offer private pilot lessons right on Leonard Wood. It's not required to be accepted into WOFT, but it will give you a competitive edge among other candidates and will help a long way on the SIFT test, which is too new to have a study guide yet. Which bird do you want to fly?
> 
> Life on base is pretty normal. Once you finish IET, it's pretty much just like a regular job. There is morning PT, on a normal day work hours are 9-5 for most MOSes, and then you're released for the day. Field training will throw off your normal schedule, but it's not bad if you can have a good attitude about it. There are still plenty of resources to allow you to further your education while serving, but the standards and procedures are changing. Your leadership or education center counselors can help you get started.
> 
> If you have any specific questions, there's a great military community here on SSO that will be glad to help any way we can, shoot one or all of us a PM.



I was wanting to fly the Apache, the only way I'd ever be ok with being in combat is flying one of those because I'd be in a heli that's loaded to the brim with missles and is agile and I'd be making infantry's days a lot better when they see me flying over. 

Base life doesn't sound too bad then. My recruiter said I could bring my guitar and stuff with me so at least I could keep doing that. At this point I've pretty much convinced myself into joining, I was just wondering how the people who are/were in the military felt about their experience.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 21, 2014)

Bumping this thread. Considering the service myself, and interested to see who else is a part of it.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jul 21, 2014)

What Branch? US Army
When? 1995 to 1999
What was your job? (MOS, Rating, description, be as specific as you like) 12b combat engineer trained but ended up being a rescue technician and EMT in Fort Belvoir, VA. 
How far up the ladder did you climb? E4
Where were you stationed? Fort Belvoir, VA
Did you ever deploy? Where/when? To the Class 6, frequently
Any other thoughts? Serving stateside in the Army during peace time was sort of like living in a multi year long bachelor party.


----------



## Metal Mortician (Jul 25, 2014)

What Branch? US Air Force
When? 2013 to present
What was your job? Physician Assistant
How far up the ladder did you climb? O2/ 1Lt. - Will make Captain soon
Where were you stationed? Minot, ND 
Did you ever deploy? Not yet. (I work in a very understaffed clinic)
Any other thoughts? Minot is very cold.... and that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## DocBach (Jul 25, 2014)

codycarter said:


> What Branch? Army
> 
> When? I leave in January
> 
> ...


 
If you are big you will be a 240 gunner, if you aren't as big you'll be a SAW gunner. 

Nobody wants to carry those weapons, and even though the senior member of the fireteam after the team leader is suppose to be the automatic rifleman/machine gunner (because they should have the knowledge on where to apply automatic fire, which is the highest casualty producing weapon on the team), it is usually handed off to the new guy as a rite of passage and because nobody else wants to have to carry the heavy POS.

What Branch? US Army
When? 2002 - 2014
What was your job? (MOS, Rating, description, be as specific as you like) Originally 91W health care specialist, then 11B Infantry. 
How far up the ladder did you climb? E5
Where were you stationed? Ft Campbell, then CAARNG
Did you ever deploy? Where/when? Iraq OIF III, OIF 08-10
Any other thoughts? use your GI bill and any other benefits you qualify for


----------

